# custom rod and reel combo for trade



## nickvaughn (Feb 25, 2011)

I have a custom 8ft allstar rod with a blue avet mxl-mc both are in excellent condition 10/10! Rod was built by wayne fowlks I have over 600.00 in the combo! I am no longer fishing on the pier so I don't use it I am only wanting to trade for guns im open to any kind of offers please call or text 7576375036 anytime with what you have and if you have any questions!

thankyou nick,


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Which blank was used and what is it rated for ?


----------



## nickvaughn (Feb 25, 2011)

I have no clue what blank it is wayne would know! but it will handle eight and bait no problem its a great rod for cobia and red drum!


----------



## nickvaughn (Feb 25, 2011)

...........


----------



## Introfiant (Aug 8, 2013)

have a ruger lcr .357 I might let go for it. How long ago did he build the rod?


----------



## nickvaughn (Feb 25, 2011)

probably about two years ago its been hangin on the wall only fished it one time and then got a boat I know a lot of people turn there head cause its only eight foot but I promise you can throw this just as good as any other its a great all around rod and reel combo!!!


----------



## nickvaughn (Feb 25, 2011)

also i am interested in a nice metal detector!


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

what guns you interested in, long guns? handguns? rifle? shotgun?
js


----------



## nickvaughn (Feb 25, 2011)

all the above im a hunter and love to shoot so im interested in just about anything it all depends on what type of gun there is some im looking for .32 revolver rifled 20 guage 3.5 inch 12 guage but will consider anything!


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

have a few I would part with, one is a 3.5" 12 ga, 1992 vintage Mossberg 835, the 1992 NWTHF gun of the year, is kinda rough have killed a bunch of gobblers with it, kicks like a 2 dollar mule, a ported choke would help it. also have a 223 I would trade more in line in value
js


----------



## nickvaughn (Feb 25, 2011)

id like to see pics of the 223 and 3.5 inch 12


----------



## nickvaughn (Feb 25, 2011)

will take 400.00 cash also lookin for shimano bait runner oc 6000 0r 8000


----------

